# Glasgow Commonwealth Games 2014!



## Northerner (Jul 23, 2014)

Really looking forward to it  However, I am a bit miffed that Yorkshire, who would actually have come 12th in the medal table of the 2012 Olympics if competing as a separate nation (beating Jamaica, Spain, South Africa and the 2016 hosts, Brazil) do not have their own classification, when we have the likes of Jersey, Guernsey and the IOM who do!


----------



## zuludog (Jul 23, 2014)

Am I the only one who's already peed off with the Commonwealth Bleedin' Games?
( not to mention the football, cricket, tennis, golf, cycling ...)


----------



## Northerner (Jul 23, 2014)

zuludog said:


> Am I the only one who's already peed off with the Commonwealth Bleedin' Games?
> ( not to mention the football, cricket, tennis, golf, cycling ...)



I'll be glad when some actual sport happens (mainly athletics ). Lost interest in Le Tour after the Yorkshire stages and the Brits out. Enjoyed the World Cup, but the best games were well before the final which should have featured Chile, Columbia and/or Costa Rica. Cricket, I have never been interested in, not much in golf or tennis either.


----------



## zuludog (Jul 23, 2014)

So much for the 2012 Olympics ushering in a new era of minority sports on television. Did anyone really expect it to happen? No, thought not; me neither.


----------



## KookyCat (Jul 23, 2014)

I quite like the gymnastic events but I get irritated by all the waffle before and after!  Quite looking forward to the opening ceremony, I like a bit of pomp and circumstance . It's also always nice when another bit of the kingdom gets air time aside from London, everyone is so enthusiastic.  Although I did laugh at the news this morning when a young lady from Asia said "I thought it was supposed to be the Scottish summer, but I'm very cold", I chuckled heartily because it looked glorious, we're all melting and she was wearing a jumper


----------



## Sally71 (Jul 23, 2014)

I've set the PVR for anything to do with gymnastics, so will be able to whizz through all the boring waffly bits 

Other than that I probably shan't bother with it much, unless I'm very bored!  Could get into athletics a bit if I really haven't got anything else to do, but I'm not much of a sports person really.

Did enjoy Wimbledon though


----------



## Cat1964 (Jul 23, 2014)

I am so excited and proud to be a Weegie today.  The sun is splitting the trees and the buzz around Glasgow is amazing. I am on leave and am thoroughly looking forward go the Commonwealth Games. All I can say is Go Glasgow!!!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 23, 2014)

Cat1964 said:


> I am so excited and proud to be a Weegie today.  The sun is splitting the trees and the buzz around Glasgow is amazing. I am on leave and am thoroughly looking forward go the Commonwealth Games. All I can say is Go Glasgow!!!



From what I've seen on the telly the atmosphere there looks fantastic! Wonderful city!  Hope the sporting performances can live up to it. Sorry to see that Usain Bolt is only running relay, although having said that I find the short sprints the most tedious because of all the hype beforehand, the introductions, the settling down, the false starts - then it's all over in around 10 seconds. I much prefer events where there is a build up _during_ the event, like 5k/10k/marathon, although I'm hoping David Rudisha will put in a sparkling performance like he did in 2012 in the 800m


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 23, 2014)

According to Aunty, I should be a weightlifter. How about you?


----------



## Annette (Jul 23, 2014)

Apparently, I should be doing judo!


----------



## Mark T (Jul 23, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Really looking forward to it  However, I am a bit miffed that Yorkshire, who would actually have come 12th in the medal table of the 2012 Olympics if competing as a separate nation (beating Jamaica, Spain, South Africa and the 2016 hosts, Brazil) do not have their own classification, when we have the likes of Jersey, Guernsey and the IOM who do!


Tsk Tsk Tsk

Yorkshire will just have to set up it's own separate parliament then and leave the united kingdom.  Although technically Jersey and Guernsey where never part of the UK in the first place


----------



## Northerner (Jul 23, 2014)

Mark T said:


> Tsk Tsk Tsk
> 
> Yorkshire will just have to set up it's own separate parliament then and leave the united kingdom.  Although technically Jersey and Guernsey where never part of the UK in the first place



Well, when I lived in Sheffield it was known as the capital of the Socialist Republic of South Yorkshire


----------



## Bloden (Jul 23, 2014)

AlisonM said:


> According to Aunty, I should be a weightlifter. How about you?



Hockey!!?! I HATE violence.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 23, 2014)

AlisonM said:


> According to Aunty, I should be a weightlifter. How about you?



Well, it's slightly wrong for me, since I can't ride a bike or swim for toffee, but it thinks I should be a triathlete! Second place is middle-distance athlete and third a long distance athlete (which I would have put first, of course! )


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 23, 2014)

Bloden said:


> Hockey!!?! I HATE violence.



You think Hockey is violent? You should try Lacrosse, Hurling or Shinty.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 23, 2014)

Hockey.

Yep, used to play on the wing and enjoyed it !


----------



## Cat1964 (Jul 23, 2014)

I got Lawn Bowls!!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 23, 2014)

Cat1964 said:


> I got Lawn Bowls!!



You'd get on well with ypauly then, he plays competition bowls!


----------



## Cat1964 (Jul 23, 2014)

Northerner said:


> You'd get on well with ypauly then, he plays competition bowls!



Haha I've never played bowls in my life


----------



## Sally71 (Jul 23, 2014)

I got lawn bowls too!


----------



## KookyCat (Jul 23, 2014)

Bloden said:


> Hockey!!?! I HATE violence.



I knocked a girl's tooth out with a hockey stick [hangs head in shame], and whilst I'm confessing I broke a girl's nose with my elbow whilst playing lacrosse [forehead grazes floor].  Oh and a small fracture to a toe with a rounders bat that I threw so I could run faster.  It was politely suggested that a woman of my stature might want to refrain from sports involving a bat or a stick.  The shame


----------



## Northerner (Jul 23, 2014)

KookyCat said:


> I knocked a girl's tooth out with a hockey stick [hangs head in shame], and whilst I'm confessing I broke a girl's nose with my elbow whilst playing lacrosse [forehead grazes floor].  Oh and a small fracture to a toe with a rounders bat that I threw so I could run faster.  It was politely suggested that a woman of my stature might want to refrain from sports involving a bat or a stick.  The shame



Hehe! I like the idea of the girl's nose only coming up to your elbow height


----------



## Redkite (Jul 23, 2014)

Cat1964 said:


> I am so excited and proud to be a Weegie today.The sun is splitting the trees and the buzz around Glasgow is amazing. I am on leave and am thoroughly looking forward go the Commonwealth Games. All I can say is Go Glasgow!!!



Looks like a lot of fun, and even the sun has come out for it! . Must be a great buzz in the city with all the different nationalities 

My Dad and Mum are going to be spending a week or so up there, and joined by my brother and his fiancée for a couple of days - they've got tickets to various events between them.  I think it's great to see the Olympics spirit infecting everyone again , and I'll be watching selected events on the telly when I can!


----------



## Cat1964 (Jul 23, 2014)

Redkite said:


> Looks like a lot of fun, and even the sun has come out for it! . Must be a great buzz in the city with all the different nationalities
> 
> My Dad and Mum are going to be spending a week or so up there, and joined by my brother and his fiancée for a couple of days - they've got tickets to various events between them.  I think it's great to see the Olympics spirit infecting everyone again , and I'll be watching selected events on the telly when I can!



Today was just great, the atmosphere in the city is amazing!!


----------



## Cat1964 (Jul 24, 2014)

Well all things considered I thought the opening ceremony was brilliant. Apart from John Barrowman.....I actually watched him through my fingers.....very cringeworthy. I'd like to know who thought it was a good idea to have him on it. He doesn't even live in Glasgow and he turns on that accent when it suits him. I was a bit worried when Subo forgot her words at the start of the song. And apart from them having trouble opening the baton (which I thought was funny) the opening ceremony was good. Glasgow did us proud.


----------



## robert@fm (Jul 24, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Well, when I lived in Sheffield it was known as the capital of the Socialist Republic of South Yorkshire



Where I live was once (in the Red Ted days) called the People's Republic of Lambeth.  They're now calling themselves the "co-operative council" (meaning like the Co-Op? — pretend-democratic, corrupt and ungovernable), but some of us prefer to call them the "deathmatch council".


----------



## KookyCat (Jul 24, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Hehe! I like the idea of the girl's nose only coming up to your elbow height



She was one of the taller ones, it was carnage


----------



## Northerner (Jul 24, 2014)

Cat1964 said:


> Well all things considered I thought the opening ceremony was brilliant. Apart from John Barrowman.....I actually watched him through my fingers.....very cringeworthy. I'd like to know who thought it was a good idea to have him on it. He doesn't even live in Glasgow and he turns on that accent when it suits him. I was a bit worried when Subo forgot her words at the start of the song. And apart from them having trouble opening the baton (which I thought was funny) the opening ceremony was good. Glasgow did us proud.



Agree with everything you say. Barrowman didn't really belong in it, he's not my cup of tea. I know what they were trying to do but it didn't quite make it for me - apart from that it was just so full of happiness!  The Scottie dogs were a stroke of genius, and I loved the idea that some of them were having to pull double duty with costume changes (there were 41 dogs and 71 countries! ) Loved the Aimee Macdonald section with the people of Glasgow - how did they get away with filming that without everyone knowing????

Shame about the baton opening, I'm sure that's what will stick in a lot of minds - I still remember when they brought the baton into the Don Valley Stadium in Sheffield for the World Student Games and Helen Sharman tripped up over the kerb of the track as she ran to the centre


----------



## cherrypie (Jul 24, 2014)

Cat1964 said:


> Well all things considered I thought the opening ceremony was brilliant. Apart from John Barrowman.....I actually watched him through my fingers.....very cringeworthy. I'd like to know who thought it was a good idea to have him on it. He doesn't even live in Glasgow and he turns on that accent when it suits him. I was a bit worried when Subo forgot her words at the start of the song. And apart from them having trouble opening the baton (which I thought was funny) the opening ceremony was good. Glasgow did us proud.



I loved the opening ceremony, a few hiccups but I think that makes it more watchable..

John Barrowman was born in Mount Vernon Glasgow and he was trying to get a message across.  There are 42 Commonwealth Countries that still treat being gay as a crime.   It may not have been done in the best way but it gets people talking and anything to highlight the unacceptable treatment of gay people must be a bonus.  Imagine being killed, imprisoned or tortured because you are gay.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 24, 2014)

cherrypie said:


> I loved the opening ceremony, a few hiccups but I think that makes it more watchable..
> 
> John Barrowman was born in Mount Vernon Glasgow and he was trying to get a message across.  There are 42 Commonwealth Countries that still treat being gay as a crime.   It may not have been done in the best way but it gets people talking and anything to highlight the unacceptable treatment of gay people must be a bonus.  Imagine being killed, imprisoned or tortured because you are gay.



I actually missed that bit, a good contrast to the atmosphere at Sochi  It was just the 'panto' theme that didn't quite gel for me, but I'm sure many enjoyed it - at least you knew it wasn't going to be some stuffy, regimented ceremony! 

Can't wait to hear how much money was raised for UNICEF - my confirmation didn't come through until just now!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 24, 2014)

*The Queen Just Photobombed A Selfie At The Commonwealth Games*

http://www.buzzfeed.com/scottybryan/the-queen-just-photobombed-a-selfie-at-the-commonwealth-game

Haha! Love it!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 24, 2014)

Yorkshire triumph again in the men's triathlon!  I'm telling you, we should have our own name up there!


----------



## Cat1964 (Jul 24, 2014)

Scotland have 2 gold medals


----------



## Northerner (Jul 24, 2014)

Cat1964 said:


> Scotland have 2 gold medals



And sisters! Just like the Brothers Brownlee!


----------



## Redkite (Jul 24, 2014)

Can anyone tell me what the items are that are being given to the medal winners?  (Apart from their medals, obviously?!!).


----------



## KookyCat (Jul 24, 2014)

Redkite said:


> Can anyone tell me what the items are that are being given to the medal winners?  (Apart from their medals, obviously?!!).



I was wondering that myself!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 24, 2014)

KookyCat said:


> I was wondering that myself!



It's these things:







> As well as medals, winners will also be able to take home a piece of Glasgow through mementos designed from the city's trees.
> 
> Ceremony podiums, medal trays and athletes' gifts from the wood of trees that have fallen in Glasgow parks have been created by designer Paul Hodgkiss. He made wooden quaichs (shallow two-handled drinking cups) from Glasgow elm wood which will be presented to medal winners.


----------



## Cat1964 (Jul 24, 2014)

Scotland have 4 gold now. Go Scotland


----------



## Northerner (Jul 24, 2014)

Cat1964 said:


> Scotland have 4 gold now. Go Scotland



England have 6!  Top of the table!


----------



## Redkite (Jul 24, 2014)

Ah I see, thanks.  Weird looking things!


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 25, 2014)

Quaichs are a kind of loving cup usually given as wedding presents or on special anniversaries. We have three in the house, one was a wedding gift to me, one we had made for my parents silver wedding anniversary and there's the one they had made for my grandparents ruby wedding anniversary.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 25, 2014)

AlisonM said:


> Quaichs are a kind of loving cup usually given as wedding presents or on special anniversaries. We have three in the house, one was a wedding gift to me, one we had made for my parents silver wedding anniversary and there's the one they had made for my grandparents ruby wedding anniversary.



I've seen them a few times on Bargain Hunt/Flog it/Antiques Roadshow etc.  I think it's a really good idea to give something like that, much more creative than a bouquet, which often gets thrown into the crowd - you wouldn't want people throwing lumps of wood at the spectators!


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 25, 2014)

Much more environmentally sound than flowers and they'll last longer too.


----------



## Cat1964 (Jul 25, 2014)

I was sitting watching the swimming on BBC1 and it switches to Gary Lineker with the Hydro in the background. Hubby says to me, look at that it looks lovely there. I just stared at him and said what do you mean it looks lovely there? That 'there' is here and at the side of the screen is the block of flats at the end of our street! Oh aye says he.....lol


----------



## Northerner (Jul 25, 2014)

Cat1964 said:


> I was sitting watching the swimming on BBC1 and it switches to Gary Lineker with the Hydro in the background. Hubby says to me, look at that it looks lovely there. I just stared at him and said what do you mean it looks lovely there? That 'there' is here and at the side of the screen is the block of flats at the end of our street! Oh aye says he.....lol



I'm guessing you didn't pick him for his unsurpassed observational skills? 

I was watching a bit of boxing earlier and it occurred to me that they don't wear those head protectors like they do at the Olympics, wonder why? 

More great medal success today, with England on 12 golds and Scotland on 7 - looking good for TeamGB in Rio!


----------



## Cat1964 (Jul 25, 2014)

Northerner said:


> I'm guessing you didn't pick him for his unsurpassed observational skills?
> 
> I was watching a bit of boxing earlier and it occurred to me that they don't wear those head protectors like they do at the Olympics, wonder why?
> 
> More great medal success today, with England on 12 golds and Scotland on 7 - looking good for TeamGB in Rio!



Oooooh did you see the boy with the big lump on his head.....ouch!!!


----------



## Bloden (Jul 26, 2014)

Way-hay! Wales got its first medal!


----------



## KookyCat (Jul 26, 2014)

Bloden said:


> Way-hay! Wales got its first medal!



Have NI got any yet?  I like everyone to get at least one


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 26, 2014)

They have one bronze so far.


----------



## KookyCat (Jul 26, 2014)

AlisonM said:


> They have one bronze so far.



Thanks Alison, would be nice if they managed a gold


----------



## Northerner (Jul 26, 2014)

Stephanie McKenzie, on the NZ track cycling team, is a Type 1 

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/sport/news/article.cfm?c_id=4&objectid=11296173

She came 6th in the sprint event


----------



## KookyCat (Jul 26, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Stephanie McKenzie, on the NZ track cycling team, is a Type 1
> 
> http://www.nzherald.co.nz/sport/news/article.cfm?c_id=4&objectid=11296173
> 
> She came 6th in the sprint event



Good woman, I bet all that cycling needs a good sized snack before hand!


----------



## Cat1964 (Jul 27, 2014)

I've spent all day watching the Commonwealth Games. I'm going to have to be dragged away from the telly tomorrow. I put the games on and decide to go do something so I keep it in in the background. Then I hear something interesting, sit down to watch it and I'm hooked!!  I've done nothing today....been fun though


----------



## Northerner (Jul 27, 2014)

I love it!  I always take time out to watch the big Games (Olympics, World Champs Athletics, CWG), but this one has really stood out for me. I hardly even remember the last one in Delhi. The atmosphere at this one has raised it way above all the others and definitely on a par with London 2012  There have been some brilliant performances by the Home Nations, very moving and inspirational  Well done Glasgow!


----------



## Cat1964 (Jul 27, 2014)

Northerner said:


> I love it!  I always take time out to watch the big Games (Olympics, World Champs Athletics, CWG), but this one has really stood out for me. I hardly even remember the last one in Delhi. The atmosphere at this one has raised it way above all the others and definitely on a par with London 2012  There have been some brilliant performances by the Home Nations, very moving and inspirational  Well done Glasgow!



I accept your praise on Glasgow's behalf Northie


----------



## Northerner (Jul 27, 2014)

Cat1964 said:


> I accept your praise on Glasgow's behalf Northie



I'm definitely coming up for next year's Forum Meet


----------



## Cat1964 (Jul 27, 2014)

Northerner said:


> I'm definitely coming up for next year's Forum Meet



Oh good!!  The fantastic thing about the CWG is that the para events are being held alongside. It's been so well thought out. Though I do understand there are and have been problems with transport and queuing to get into events but in the main it's been amazing.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 27, 2014)

Cat1964 said:


> Oh good!!  The fantastic thing about the CWG is that the para events are being held alongside. It's been so well thought out. Though I do understand there are and have been problems with transport and queuing to get into events but in the main it's been amazing.



Yes, I agree - great idea to integrate the Para events  The Olympics would probably be to big to allow for that, but certainly they fit in very well on something this scale


----------



## Donald (Jul 28, 2014)

It was fantastic to see 13 year old  Erraid Davies win Bronze in the SB9 100m breaststroke final, one girl to watch in the future.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 28, 2014)

Donald said:


> It was fantastic to see 13 year old  Erraid Davies win Bronze in the SB9 100m breaststroke final, one girl to watch in the future.



She epitomised happiness at her award ceremony, what a delightful young girl!


----------



## Cat1964 (Aug 2, 2014)

Bronze for Jo Pavey in the women's 5000. She's 40 years old......go Jo!!!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 2, 2014)

Cat1964 said:


> Bronze for Jo Pavey in the women's 5000. She's 40 years old......go Jo!!!



Terrific! I've always liked Jo, well-deserved!


----------



## Cat1964 (Aug 2, 2014)

CWG today has been brilliant.  I love Usain Bolt, that was a good run by his team


----------



## Northerner (Aug 2, 2014)

Cat1964 said:


> CWG today has been brilliant.  I love Usain Bolt, that was a good run by his team



And ours!  (England, that is )


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 2, 2014)

Was watching the Table Tennis this afternoon was good !  Everyone competing in everything are good.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 2, 2014)

HOBIE said:


> Was watching the Table Tennis this afternoon was good !  Everyone competing in everything are good.



Yes, I saw some of that, and the badminton - astonishing skills!


----------



## Cat1964 (Aug 2, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Yes, I saw some of that, and the badminton - astonishing skills!



Today I watched hockey, table tennis, badminton, boxing, netball, diving, and all of the athletic events from tonight.  what will I do when it all ends??!!!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 2, 2014)

Cat1964 said:


> Today I watched hockey, table tennis, badminton, boxing, netball, diving, and all of the athletic events from tonight.  what will I do when it all ends??!!!



Hehe! Me too  It's good getting to see all the sports you don't normally get to see. Cycling Road race starts 8 am tomorrow!


----------



## trophywench (Aug 2, 2014)

European Championships start on Aug 12th (and the grouse shooting season LOL)

Only one of those is likely to be on telly though !


----------



## Cat1964 (Aug 2, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Hehe! Me too  It's good getting to see all the sports you don't normally get to see. Cycling Road race starts 8 am tomorrow!



I was thinking of going along to see it tomorrow but if it's still persisting down....I don't know if I will. Right now I can hear lots of fireworks. Must be something to do with CWG events ending. I'm going to be so upset when it's all over. One of the slogans of the CWG was People Make Glasgow and so we do. I am so proud of Glasgow right now. It's been a great time and the legacy of the games will live on here


----------



## robert@fm (Aug 2, 2014)

Isn't the 12th of August when the Martian invasion starts?  (At midnight to be precise...)


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 2, 2014)

I agree with you Cat.   I love the "Young ones" where the comment "am a Glaswegian" comes out.  Glasgow have put on a good show !


----------



## Cat1964 (Aug 3, 2014)

I'm watching the Ladies Road Race this morning. Enjoying seeing all the places I know and love in Glasgow on my daily commute to work.


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 3, 2014)

Its a pitty the crowd havnt got out of bed to support the riders. Glasgow does look good !  I would love to be a buzzing about in a helicopter


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 3, 2014)

Sun & Rain at same time ! Looks slippy out there


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 3, 2014)

Hope the blokes have a safe race !


----------



## Cat1964 (Aug 3, 2014)

They've closed off so many roads it's making it difficult for people to get into town by public transport. I usually travel by bus everywhere but if I wanted to go into town I would only be able to take the bus into Partick then get off the bus and take either the train or underground into the city centre. Maybe that's why there weren't so many people out this morning. It was good to be watching it though on TV. Glasgow looks amazing today.


----------



## Cat1964 (Aug 3, 2014)

It's chucking it down at the moment, not the best weather or conditions before the men's race.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 3, 2014)

Really enjoyed watching the women's race - well done to Lizzie and Emma!


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 3, 2014)

Pleased the crowds have turned out now to watch them


----------



## Cat1964 (Aug 3, 2014)

One of my friends is out with her kids watching. They're all soaked to the skin.


----------



## Steff (Aug 3, 2014)

Ive watched hardly none uintil last night, was up on my feet shouting for the men so pleased they won the relay, and the welsh lady doing the pole vault was so unlucky to.


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 3, 2014)

Looks tough out there ! A few laps to do, good to watch


----------



## Cat1964 (Aug 3, 2014)

As you can see its a rubbish day in Glasgow


----------



## Northerner (Aug 3, 2014)

Cat1964 said:


> As you can see its a rubbish day in Glasgow



That is a LOT of rain 

This lad is being very brave!


----------



## Cat1964 (Aug 3, 2014)

Northerner said:


> That is a LOT of rain
> 
> This lad is being very brave!



He deserves to win. That rain has just arrived where I live. I was planning to go out when this race finished. Yuck!!


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 3, 2014)

I think they all deserve a medal.   Even the blokes on the Motorbikes


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 3, 2014)

What a few hours of man & machine, nearly done


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 3, 2014)

I feel tired watching them !   Well done Mr Thomas from Wales


----------



## Northerner (Aug 3, 2014)

HOBIE said:


> I feel tired watching them !   Well done Mr Thomas from Wales



Worrying when he had to have his wheel changed right at the end!


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 3, 2014)

I bet his heart was in his gob Northy !   They peddled for hours in bad weather at a good speed.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 3, 2014)

Another Yorkshire gold for Gabrielle Adcock, from Leeds, in the mixed doubles badminton with hubby Chris


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 3, 2014)

Just heard 140 started & 12 finished mens bike ride today. Not bad odds for the ones that finished.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 3, 2014)

Forgot to mention earlier - another Yorkshire Gold for Lizzie Armitstead


----------



## Northerner (Aug 3, 2014)

Lulu was good  I wonder if the Proclaimers will put in an appearance?


----------



## Cat1964 (Aug 3, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Lulu was good  I wonder if the Proclaimers will put in an appearance?



Oooooh that would be good.  the pipers were good too. I'm so upset that it's all over. I have enjoyed watching all of the events. I got nothing done over my annual leave but I've had a ball watching some amazing people achieve so much for themselves and their country. I've watched as my home town has been showcased to the world. The excitement and buzz in the city has been wonderful. I'm so proud of Glasgow and it's people. Take a bow Glasgow. People Make Glasgow. ☺️


----------



## Northerner (Aug 3, 2014)

Cat1964 said:


> ...I'm so proud of Glasgow and it's people. Take a bow Glasgow. People Make Glasgow. ☺️



And so you should be! I'm proud just because I know some people who live there!


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 3, 2014)

I am coming to Glasgow this year by boat from Newcastle. Would love to Sir Chris Hoy stadium on a bike. Is that poss Cat ?


----------



## Cat1964 (Aug 3, 2014)

HOBIE said:


> I am coming to Glasgow this year by boat from Newcastle. Would love to Sir Chris Hoy stadium on a bike. Is that poss Cat ?



Definitely Hobie


----------



## Cat1964 (Aug 3, 2014)

Dougie McLean and Caledonia......sitting crying my eyes out!!!


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 3, 2014)

I turn off when Aus started on about how good it is surfing etc.  I know Glasgow is a great place & put on a good show.  (I used to spend 3 days a week in the North Sea, Windy board, Jetski, Catamaran.  You don't have to be eaten by sharks to have fun ?


----------

